# VDubs Eat Oil?



## mazmac24 (Jan 2, 2009)

So I just bought a 2000 Jetta about two months ago... The last owner said that it doesn't burn oil, it used it(?). I've noticed that the oil is indeed getting low, no leaks. What's the protocol on this? Should I just change the oil every 2000 miles or so? I don't want to be adding oil right no because I don't want to contaminate what ever is in there. Thanks.


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: VDubs Eat Oil? (mazmac24)*

"Used it" just means it doesn't smoke, it's being burned nonetheless.
I had to add a litre to my 08 A3 at 16k (8k since the 1st service)
My A3 isn't "burning" oil, but it is "using" it.


----------



## 08VWGLI (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: VDubs Eat Oil? (mazmac24)*

1 qt per 1000 miles is considerd normal as per volkeswagen


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: VDubs Eat Oil? (mazmac24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazmac24* »_So I just bought a 2000 Jetta about two months ago... The last owner said that it doesn't burn oil, it used it(?). I've noticed that the oil is indeed getting low, no leaks. What's the protocol on this? Should I just change the oil every 2000 miles or so? I don't want to be adding oil right no because I don't want to contaminate what ever is in there. Thanks.

the old 2.0 motors in the MKIV has a history of oil consumption. Some owners got rebuilt engines with thicker rings.
For a car that old...just do 5,000 mile changes and top off as necessarily.


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: VDubs Eat Oil? (mazmac24)*

I have noticed my oil consumption varies widely depending on the oil I use.
(as I have a tdi I use synthetic diesel oil, but it is still similar)
when using Rotella Synthetic 5w40, I noticed a 1/2 quart per 2000 miles oil consumption, but with Mobil1 0w40 or castrol syntec 5w40 I see little or no oil consumption over 10k miles.
although my oil appears to be going out the turbo seals, and some around the rings, I quit using the cheap oil as it was burning off more. 
depending on the brand of oil you are using maybe try another oil and see if it changes in consumption rate.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

i find it starnge as my motor has 300'000km and i only add a quart every 10'000km or so. I usually end up doing an oil change before i get to the point that i need to topup


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: VDubs Eat Oil? (mazmac24)*

i find it interesting, in the winter my Mk3 2.0L consumes coolant, and in the summer it consumes oil


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

thats common in all veedubs, my 06 gli kills oil and that god forsaken low pressure light comes on and u know ur low. it weird but it all happens with combustion thats what breaks down oil.


----------



## Ted (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: (Josein06GLI)*

Only MK4s http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

not true, my 2.0T drinks oil like a beer loving alcoholic, i have to add a quart or 2 between oil changes.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (Ted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted* »_Only MK4s http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

not only MK4's, but also MK5, B6 Passat, Tiguan, and anything else that uses the 2.0T motor


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

true that my friend. anything turbo'd will eat oil up. 
ps i added another quart today. damn oil is pricey here in socal too


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (Josein06GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Josein06GLI* »_true that my friend. anything turbo'd will eat oil up. 
ps i added another quart today. damn oil is pricey here in socal too

my old TDI's didn't have oil burning issues.
in the MK4's, oil burning was a common issue on the 2.0L motor only. Wasn't an issue with 1.8T's


----------

